# Steb center vs????



## Knucklefish (Jan 5, 2011)

I am determined to learn how to turn between centers and have been reading the article on IAP homepage by Texatdurango (which by the way is very well written). I have begun to buy a few tools that will be needed (Beall collet) but when I look at the steb center that is suggested by Texatdurango, it's over $75 once shipped to me. My question is, is there anything I could use that will accomplish the same work that costs less? I have noticed some other drives on CUSA that look similar (even has a spring loaded point) and cost way less, like the "crown drive". I am totally confused and am hoping someone will give some advice on how I can accomplish my goal but not break the bank. Thanks in advance for your consideration.
John


----------



## soligen (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought the 5/8" woodriver version at woodcraft for $20.  Never tried the Steb, but they look the same to me.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 5, 2011)

Check with JohnnyCNC he will set you up with all the parts you need if you are serious about this. Don't short change yourself and then have to buy twice.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 5, 2011)

A steb center is nice, but the crown is just as good for our purpose, in fact, I don't even use a drive center for turning penblanks round, I just use a center drill and drill the blanks on center then use my tail stock with a good live center to put enough pressure on it to turn check this out, not the tool but the way I'm turning one of mesquitemans  Cactus skeleton blanks, I do all my blanks lie that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g1iqk2R_bc,   Johnny should have some dead centers and live centers and no steb necessary.


----------



## KenV (Jan 5, 2011)

I do use the steb and steb style live and dead centers --  the Sorby product is better finished than the knockoffs (PSI and Woodriver).   There are size differences now between those sold by Sorby Steb brand and the knockoffs -  that are reportedly having to do with a settlement agreement.....

I like them as a version of a slip center-  Best price I have seen is via amazon.com, and based on runout measured with the dial indicator from the toolrest, the knock offs run about the same as the Sorby.

But any small center drive and small live center will work about the same


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 5, 2011)

John,

You have heard the comment......"you get what you pay for", well in this case it's very appropriate.  

Steb centers are not all the same just because they have the same name, please be careful when shopping around. I chose the Sorby steb center because the widest diameter of the section that grabs into the blank is exactly .500". 

Let's say you are using the typical blank that is .750" square and the pen kit you chose has a finished body diameter of .560". If you use one of the knock off steb centers witch itself is .750" diameter or even .625", you will likely be hitting the teeth of tcenter he long before reaching your final diameter.  I have yet to come across a steb center as narrow as the Sorby.

With the .500" diameter, I have used the Sorby on almost every pen I made without fear of hitting the teeth with my skew.

To me, the .500" Sorby steb center has two main advantages over all the other centers I tried......

1. The narrow diameter allows turning pens down to finished diameter without fear of hitting the centers teeth.

2. The spring loaded center point works great if you are turning and grab a knot.  Rather than trashing your blank, it wil simply dissengage and start free wheeling.  Some I have tried have such a strong spring in the center, it doesn't even work as intended.

Will other steb centers work, yes, just not as well!  Sometimes we just have to pay for quality!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 5, 2011)

Knucklefish said:


> I am determined to learn how to turn between centers and have been reading the article on IAP homepage by Texatdurango (which by the way is very well written). I have begun to buy a few tools that will be needed (Beall collet) but when I look at the steb center that is suggested by Texatdurango, it's over $75 once shipped to me. My question is, is there anything I could use that will accomplish the same work that costs less? I have noticed some other drives on CUSA that look similar (even has a spring loaded point) and cost way less, like the "crown drive". *I am totally confused* and am hoping someone will give some advice on how I can accomplish my goal but not break the bank. Thanks in advance for your consideration.
> John


 
John, trying something new and different can often be a bit confusing but don't give up.  If you run into ANYTHING that you don't understand or has you stumped or you just can't figure out why the heck we're doing things the way we are, don't be bashful to ask!  More often than not, I find myself using terms or making reference to something that might not be intuitive to a new turner so fire away if you need anything, that's why some of us keep hanging around this joint!


----------



## fernhills (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, i don`t use a step center, but i do use a .500 drive center for all types of small Di. work.  Never really had any catches at that stage that destroyed any work, yet.  Don`t remember the price of the drive, but it was something like $18 or $20 at the Woodcraft Store.   Carl


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Jan 6, 2011)

I use a larger spur center for turning between centers, and when I have to turn the work down to a diameter smaller than the drive center, I stop about 1/8" short of the end of the piece so I don't hit the teeth on the drive. Once I have the rest of the turning done, I just turn the spindle around and finish turning the end... that being said, I am getting a smaller drive center soon so I don't have to make that extra step.


----------



## leestoresund (Jan 6, 2011)

I guess I am not as accurate as these other folks.
I use the $20  1/2" steb I got from PSI and turn my blanks down to 3/4" or 5/8" because those collets I have for my collet chuck.
After cutting them to rough length I drill them in the collet.
That way they are centered on the blank. And I have plenty of margin for error.
Then, after they are tubed, I TBC.
To answer your original question - I like the steb. I have the other centers. I like the steb. 

Lee


----------



## Wildman (Jan 6, 2011)

H7967 carbide tipped lathe center 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Carbide-Tipped-Lathe-Center-MT2/H7967

H5789 HSS lathe center

http://www.grizzly.com/products/HSS-Lathe-Center-MT2/H5789

JohnnyCNC

http://www.penturnersproducts.com/

I use the H5789 (drive center) in headstock when turning between centers. If were buying one today would buy a carbide tipped drive center.  JohnnyCNC sells carbide tipped drive centers.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 6, 2011)

leestoresund said:


> I guess I am not as accurate as these other folks.
> I use the $20 1/2" steb I got from PSI and turn my blanks down to 3/4" or 5/8" because those collets I have for my collet chuck.
> After cutting them to rough length I drill them in the collet.
> That way they are centered on the blank. And I have plenty of margin for error.
> ...


 
Lee could you elaborate on the 1/2" steb center that PSI sells, is there a part number?   I thought I'd looked everywhere for these things and Sorby was the only one I found.  I'm all for saving money if I can find a good deal.


----------



## ThomJ (Jan 6, 2011)

PSI      LCENTSS11   1/2 inch


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 6, 2011)

ThomJ said:


> PSI LCENTSS11 1/2 inch


 
This steb drive is indeed 1/2" BUT..... it's also a mt-1, I would think the vast majority of turners would use a mt-2 in their lathes in which PSI's steb drive is 5/8" diameter.


----------



## ThomJ (Jan 6, 2011)

George, I noticed that it was MT1 right after I posted, I'm bad


----------



## KenV (Jan 7, 2011)

Lee -- last year the Knock Off variety was discontinued in the 1/2 inch size so only Sorby has the 1/2 inch size.   The KO folks sell a 5/8 size, but no longer sell the same sizes as Sorby brands.  I do like the 1/2 inch, but have a 5/8 live tailstock with the Jet Midi.

I enjoy making pens of odds and ends and have some funny shapes on occasions to get the effects I want and use a small forstner to make a small indentation the size of the steb heads - then turn to round.   One example is branch wood aligned through knots oriented from one side of center to the other side.  I do not try to cut anything to fit -- just figure out the ends and turn it round.  

Try, for example, making a half dozen cigar pens from a christmas tree to make rememberances of a special family christmas gathering.


----------

